# Removing sticky stickers from DVD cases



## jimjim (Jul 24, 2009)

First off, if this is in the wrong place feel free to move it, if you can decide where to put it, I couldn't so it ended up here.

ok, so this is just me being picky probably, but others might want to know too.
we all know how well stuck on the rating stickers are, and generally they are impossible to get off. But if anyone knows how to do so without damaging the paper, metal or plastic could you give some tips?
I am mainly asking this because I like the cases to look perfect without and random stuff on them, and also because I want to get the stupid sticker off the front of the metal case of the Avatar box set without scratching the case.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Use a hair dryer to warm up the adhesive then peel away what you can with your finger nails then abit of Googone or WD-40 should do the trick.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

You might try a razor blade (single-edge) and carefully see-saw it along one edge of the label until it lifts. Once that happens, grab the lifted edge, applying a lifting force to it, and continue with the blade until all of the label is off.

For case seals, I usually use a sharp knife with a pointed blade to slit the label lengthwise (sharp edge of blade upwards from case), and then peel the two halves off, one at-a-time. If there is any residue left, I apply a touch of Spray-and Wash fabric cleaner (pressurized can version) and use a tissue to remove the goo. I make one final cleaning with Windex and that's it.

It would be great if manufactures would make their seal material out of a tougher plastic since what they use now, tends to shred, but that's too much to hope for???? I'm sure a lot of pilfers get caught while they're busy trying to get all that shredded junk off the case they're trying to break into. Must slow them down a lot!


----------

